# Kickboxing used as cardio



## ohpack (May 17, 2011)

What are your thoughts of kickboxing used as a defense and cardio tool?


----------



## rebecca (May 17, 2011)

I think is the best combination ever, I have seen amazing results and guess what..when I get home after training my boyfriend is the best person ever


----------



## Big Danny (May 17, 2011)

Go for it champ. Took few classes too and I can say it was good fun and hard work.


----------



## benny (May 17, 2011)

ohpack said:


> What are your thoughts of kickboxing used as a defense and cardio tool?



There's no replacement for running. If yo're looking for a good self defence technique to learn I recomand you the crav maga.. Jumping around kick boxing will make you look a bit.... odd.


----------



## ohpack (May 23, 2011)

benny said:


> There's no replacement for running. If yo're looking for a good self defence technique to learn I recomand you the crav maga.. Jumping around kick boxing will make you look a bit.... odd.


 I can guaranty you, crav maga is a waist of time comparing with kickboxing when it comes to cardio. And odd enough...


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 24, 2011)

benny said:


> There's no replacement for running. If yo're looking for a good self defence technique to learn I recomand you the crav maga.. Jumping around kick boxing will make you look a bit.... odd.



Look odd? Kickboxing sounds like a great way of getting cardio in your routine. It will bring numerous benefits besides a cardio workout. And don't worry you won't look odd at all


----------



## Sean Burns (Oct 12, 2011)

First let me say that kickboxing is not for self defense it is a sport. There are major differences between sports and real self defense. 

As for the workout and the validity of the technique in a cardio kickboxing class it depends on the focus of the instructor. We teach cardio kickboxing in such a way as anyone that wanted to work their way into the ring they could. 

The basic focus of cardio kickboxing is to use the kickboxing training and drills with cardio conditioning as the main focus. Tae Bo is a very good workout but the way the techniques are performed they are pretty much useless for use in the full contact arena.

In our case the skills taught and the drills used are to foster correct technique, correct kinematics of the motion, and correct power generation. We use shadow boxing, speed bag, heavy bag, jump rope and calisthenics’ in a random order to constantly shock the muscles into being challenged throughout the workout. For stamina drills we ramp techniques with consistent correction to achieve proper execution along with the ability to work through several rounds without the muscles tiring.

In intermediate level class we introduce light contact training along with more concentrated endurance and speed drills. 

We also have an advanced class for those that do want to do hard contact sparring and possibly enter the ring. 

For those that do want to go into the ring there are personal training sessions to prepare for each fight and they are also expected to have a personal training regiment that includes personal weight training regime, road work, correct sleep and diet. 

We have several fighters that have fought in the IKF circuit and have done very well. We have had many more people chose to stay in the basic class because of the great workout and that is all they want.

But remember - This is still a sport/physical fitness exercise.

Self Defense is if you lose you possibly die. A totally different mindset and focus.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 12, 2011)

ohpack said:


> What are your thoughts of kickboxing used as a defense and cardio tool?



I think its a great idea. Definitely a good way to mix things up.


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 13, 2011)

ALIN said:


> I think its a great idea. Definitely a good way to mix things up.



I agree.


----------



## JBlunt (Oct 17, 2011)

It would do great. As it helps you improve y our metabolism too.


----------



## rennybig (Oct 24, 2011)

I just started doing. I find a great idea. I feel so good after


----------

